# Lotteria di Capodanno



## Marjanna (2 Dicembre 2022)

Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso, torna dopo la sospensione del periodo della pandemia, la *Lotteria di Capodanno *di Tradinet.
Aggiungete il vostro nome per partecipare all’estrazione.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2022)

Vedi il senso pratico? Pagamenti in oro, mica con cartaccia o fantasmagorici bitcoin....


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra

Ginevra

Ginevra


----------



## Lara3 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso, torna dopo la sospensione del periodo della pandemia, la *Lotteria di Capodanno *di Tradinet.
> Aggiungete il vostro nome per partecipare all’estrazione.
> 
> View attachment 10721


Berna
sconi


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso, torna dopo la sospensione del periodo della pandemia, la *Lotteria di Capodanno *di Tradinet.
> Aggiungete il vostro nome per partecipare all’estrazione.
> 
> View attachment 10721


Quante volte posso iscrivermi?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quante volte posso iscrivermi?


Non più di 3.
Hai già dato tu.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Dicembre 2022)

3 fiorini  a biglietto .. mi ricorda Troisi


----------



## Ulisse (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse
Penelope
Telemaco
Argo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Utile il manicomio, ma non in Transilvania


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Dicembre 2022)

Tachipirina
Aulin
Oki
e supposte di glicerina


----------



## Lostris (2 Dicembre 2022)

Anch’io vorrei dei viglietti, grazie.


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron
e tutto il resto dell'alfabeto greco


----------



## Lara3 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso, torna dopo la sospensione del periodo della pandemia, la *Lotteria di Capodanno *di Tradinet.
> Aggiungete il vostro nome per partecipare all’estrazione.
> 
> View attachment 10721


Ho vinto ?


----------



## Vera (2 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso, torna dopo la sospensione del periodo della pandemia, la *Lotteria di Capodanno *di Tradinet.
> Aggiungete il vostro nome per partecipare all’estrazione.
> 
> View attachment 10721


Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso  ???!!!  No, grazie, come minimo ci manda a scavare a mani nude nelle miniere della Siberia.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso  ???!!!  No, grazie, come minimo ci manda a scavare a mani nude nelle miniere della Siberia.


Neanche i guanti ?
Io ho quelli di pizzo nero che contrastano bene con la neve.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Neanche i guanti ?
> Io ho quelli di pizzo nero che contrastano bene con la neve.


Si ma ti si staccano le dita per il freddo...
Anche io passo il turno...
Cedo il mio biglietto ad altri


----------



## Marjanna (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quante volte posso iscrivermi?


Quante vuoi! 
al momento sei a 9 fiorini



Brunetta ha detto:


> Utile il manicomio, ma non in Transilvania


Non avevo dubbi avresti apprezzato 



Vera ha detto:


> Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso  ???!!!  No, grazie, come minimo ci manda a scavare a mani nude nelle miniere della Siberia.


Praticamente al pari dell’uscita del PSV da Arera 



Lara3 ha detto:


> Neanche i guanti ?
> Io ho quelli di pizzo nero che contrastano bene con la neve.


Tanto per dei guanti da lavoro fatti bene non trovi la taglia S.


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso  ???!!!  No, grazie, come minimo ci manda a scavare a mani nude nelle miniere della Siberia.


noto una leggera prevenzione nei miei confronti


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> noto una leggera prevenzione nei miei confronti


Chissà perché


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> noto una leggera prevenzione nei miei confronti


Infatti, totalmente usurpata


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Voglio anche io i biglietti per me e tutta la mia famiglia di maialini...spetta che prima do a tutti un nome


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gentilmente offerta da @perplesso, torna dopo la sospensione del periodo della pandemia, la *Lotteria di Capodanno *di Tradinet.
> Aggiungete il vostro nome per partecipare all’estrazione.
> 
> View attachment 10721


Granducato di Toscana?


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Granducato di Toscana?


????


----------



## Marjanna (2 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Granducato di Toscana?


Regno Lombardo-Veneto.
Lo stemma è quello https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stemma_del_Regno_Lombardo-Veneto


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2022)

più che altro la mia cecità non mi ha fatto leggere la parola Vienna, oltre al riferimento alla Maestà Imperiale e Reale


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Regno Lombardo-Veneto.
> Lo stemma è quello https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stemma_del_Regno_Lombardo-Veneto



Prezzo del biglietto tre di queste.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che altro la mia cecità non mi ha fatto leggere la parola Vienna, oltre al riferimento alla Maestà Imperiale e Reale


*PER ORDINE SOVRANO DI SUA MAESTA’ I. R. APOSTOLICA*
*l’ I. R. Direzione Generale del Lotto di Vienna apre *

*UNA*
*LOTTERIA IN ORO*

*quale terza lotteria*
per intenti di pubblica utilità e beneficenza,
_il cui reddito netto, a tenore delle Sovrane determinazioni è dedicato all’erezione di un manicomio provinciale nella Transilvania, ed in quanto il ricavo presentasse un sopravanzo, all’erazione di un manicomio provinciale nell’Ungheria._

Questa lotteria riccamente dotata contiene
*6698 VINCITE*

in gran parte assai raguardevoli, e dell’importo totale di 
zecchini imperiali *60.000* in oro, di giusto peso

1 grazia di zecch. 15.000
1 grazia di zecch. 5000
1 grazia di zecch. 3000
3 grazie cadauna da zecch. 2000
6 grazie cadauna da zecch. 1000
14 grazie cadauna da zecch. 500
32 grazie cadauna da zecch. 100
2 grazie cadauna da zecch. 50
132 grazie cadauna da zecch. 20
506 grazie cadauna da zecch. 10
1000 grazie cadauna da zecch. 2
5000 grazie cadauna da zecch. 1

*L’estrazione avrà luogo IRREVOCABILMENTE il 29 Dicembre 1857.
Il Prezzo di cadaun viglietto importa INDISTINTAMENTE fiorini 3 mon. di conv.*

L’I. R. Ramo Lotto garantisce il pagamento puntuale delle vincite.

A coloro che prendono parte a questa lotteria si offrono vantaggi assai maggiori di quelli annessi per lo addietro a simili imprese private.
Tutte le vincite di pagano in zecchini imperiali di giusto peso.

_Persino l’importo della più piccola vincita sorpassa la messa._
Non ha luogo che una sola estrazione nella quale tutti i viglietti anche quelli contenuti nelle sei serie giuocano per tutte le sopraindicate grazie.

Le condizioni più speciali possono rilevarsi dal programma della lotteria già pubblicato, il quale verrà rilasciato agli acquirenti di viglietti, e può ispezionarsi presso ogni venditore de’ medesimi.

_I viglietti pono acquistarsi presso le i. i. r. r. Casse del Lotto, pressi gli i. i. r. r. Uffici delle imposte, presso la maggior parte degli i. i. r. r. Uffici postali, presso le stazioni di ferrovie e piroscafi, presso gli i. i. r. r. Ricevitori del Lotto, e presso molti altri venditori di viglietti._

*Dall’ I. R. Direzione Generale del Lotto.*
Giuseppe Caval. di Spaun
Federico Schrank




spleen ha detto:


> View attachment 10722
> Prezzo del biglietto tre di queste.


INDISTINTAMENTE!


----------

